# 2006 GTO DiabloSport Predator Tuner



## RalphieBoyGTO (May 19, 2010)

Hey guys, I just purchased a DiabloSport Predator Tuner U719. I don't know much about these things just the basics that they plug into OBDII and whatnot. I want to know if anyone else used one on their car and if you notice an increase in anything, also how does the custom tuning work? Could you tell the tuner the mods you have, for example Cold Air Intake or an Aftermarket exhaust ?? :confused


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You could always.....read the manual. ZOMG~ did I just type that out loud??!!??


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

RalphieBoyGTO said:


> Hey guys, I just purchased a DiabloSport Predator Tuner U719. I don't know much about these things just the basics that they plug into OBDII and whatnot. *I want to know if anyone else used one on their car and if you notice an increase in anything, also how does the custom tuning work?* Could you tell the tuner the mods you have, for example Cold Air Intake or an Aftermarket exhaust ?? :confused


Why did you buy it if you didn't already have an idea of what it does. DiabloSport has a forum that can help you with you to use it.


----------

